# MK3 Service Manual in .pdf format?



## iburnspliffs (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a place or a person who has the service manual scanned or available as download for a MK3 '98 Golf GL 2.0L Anyone out there?


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Service Manual in .pdf format? (iburnspliffs)*

This is the only place I know of. You could find an earlier model VW data that will apply to your car.

http://volkswagen.msk.ru/index.php?p=page01
http://volkswagen.msk.ru/vw_doc/vw_golf3_96.zip
Go to http://www.bentleypublishers.com and buy their manual for this car. It's all in the Bentley!


----------

